# canal road!!!!



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

is anyone coming out to canal road this Saturday? (June 30) big ride planned with triangle boyz , team scuba, soggy bottom boyz, dirty Sanchez boyz, and more!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Canal Rd Rocks!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

so are you coming?



"The ride says it all"


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

a bunch of us are going Sunday

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

had an awesome ride!








"The ride says it all"


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

That was a sweet save by the youngster!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

lol that is me! 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid!


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> lol that is me!
> 
> 
> 
> "The ride says it all"


LOL

Well then Sweet Save!!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thank you! just doin what I do! lol. that was my grandpa on the popo. that was his first time in water. had no idea what to do



"The ride says it all"


----------

